# Gas Prices



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Was it just two months ago I paid $4.19/gal for gas? I think so. It cost close to $70 to fill up my car, and I have a small car! Yesterday, I drove by my usual station and gas was down to $2.67. When I filled up last week it was $2.72.

What are you paying for gas in your neck of the woods? And...do you think prices will start going up again after Nov 4th?

L


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Last I saw at my local Shell was $2.38/gal. here in Little Rock.


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

We paid 2.35 in southern NM on Monday this week. Not bad!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

$2.54 here in AL & I hope it continues to go down.

LCM


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

$2.299 hereabouts. There's a gas station in Newmarket, NH that has been easily ten cents under any price I've seen. It's a little too far for me to drive to get gas, but the UNH students sure appreciate it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*We're finally under $3...at $2.99 (Mobil) here in Staten Island. I nearly had a heart attack the day it cost me $87 to fill up our mid-sized SUV. Our high point was once $4.49.*


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Since trading in my Oregon-standard SUV for a VW Cabrio (cheerleader car), I haven't paid that much attention to gas prices, as I've only had to visit the pumps three times in the past two months.

Of course, public transportation is always an option.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Gee, I never thought my AIG stock and a gallon of gas would be worth the same amount.

Oh, wait, gas is still higher. Darn.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We're at $2.56 here in Waukegan, my dad told me he filled up at $2.29 in Wisconsin. I suspect Chicago is still over $3, they tend to be ~.50 higher than those of us out of Cook County.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I got gas today for $2.55.  That is great for us.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I paid $2.53 tonight!  

Makes me want to get a giant tank and go fill 'er up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Great pic there Quickfics. I wanted Mr. Rogers to be my Daddy when I was a little girl.


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

enjoy while you can.  OPEC is cutting production boost prices.  of course the long term reality is that it will go up, and up, and up, and up... we are past the tipping point.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

2.29 (thank goodness) as of yesterday...
Quickfics...you're a hoot.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

$2.24 in NE Texas... $2.17 in Houston area!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

My mom pays 2.25 with at a Costco pump (they're cheaper and only for members). I have to buy high-octane, and I'm paying 2.79. I actually filled up my tank today (I only have to once a month) and paid $43 for the entire tank full. I was so excited I called my parents from work, just to tell them. Last time I paid $60, and my high point was $83. And I live in Richland, WA.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dog said:


> enjoy while you can. OPEC is cutting production boost prices. of course the long term reality is that it will go up, and up, and up, and up... we are past the tipping point.


I am curious how quickly prices will start going up after the election. That seems to happen every year.

L


----------



## dog (Oct 31, 2008)

Your history is right - they will rise is my guess too.  It takes a while for the market to catch the changes in production, but not long anymore!!!  profit is profit.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I filled up this morning and it was $2.49, a drop of 23 cents since I filled up two weeks ago.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I got a message from a friend who lives SW of me and she paid $1.99 yesterday  
It has dropped here again, but $2.17 is the lowest I have seen.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just had to reply because I saw this post and went to get gas today - it was $1.91!!  I was shocked, I haven't seen it that low in as long as I remember.  Maybe because it's election day, who knows!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I just had to reply because I saw this post and went to get gas today - it was $1.91!! I was shocked, I haven't seen it that low in as long as I remember. Maybe because it's election day, who knows!


WOW! $1.91!?! What part of the country has gas that cheap? I saw it for $2.15 in Albuquerque today. that's the cheapest it's been here in a very long time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The gas station where I always fill up was $2.24 today...I paid $2.49 there four days ago. Amazing.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

$2.08 here in Little Rock.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw gas for $2.23 when I was out earlier.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking for new gagets for my vista sidebar I came across something interesting and handy. The Gas Price information gaget. It links to msn auto and its updates on its own listing the lowest, average, and highest gas prices in your area. I am going to try it and review later. I found other useful gaget for free on http://gallery.live.com. This post had its own thread before I realized there was a gas price thread.

Gas in Vegas: 2.31 (the lowest) 2.45 (the average)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lowest I saw today was $2.20 in Waukegan, highest was $2.65 in Chicago.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw it for $2.10 here in MD near Annapolis. I don't care if it comes down to $0.50, though (which it won't - and this decrease is just temporary): I still want an electric car! ;-)

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I want a moped!!!! I live in Vegas (rarely rains) and usually don't travel more than a couple of miles away from home. I also see them more and more around the city. I actually saw one get pulled over by the cops two weeks ago. weird.

This is the one I have been looking at: http://www.powersportsmax.com/product_info.php/products_id/607?utm_source=shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=compare


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Vegas -

If you only have a few miles to go, why not just ride a bike? And if you needed some extra oomph, there are even some electric versions out there (Schwinn makes some nice ones that have gotten good reviews, although they're a tad pricey). 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Tell you the truth I have two bikes that belong to me in the garage. One regular mountain bike (from when I lived in Florida and used to bike through the woods) and one from Japan (a city bike with a basket, I used to ride to school). Although, I may live a couple of mile from most of the places it can take awhile to get there even by car. Then there usually isn't a place for me to lock up my bike if I where to ride my bike...even at the college. I'd hate it if one of my bikes got stolen. Not to mention there is the fact I have always wanted a moped since I started to watch the Travel channel with my dad and wanted to go to Italy.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

$1.98 here in NW Georgia. 

Nemo


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't know which station BJ passed today. It was $1.97 at the station near our house.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

$1.87 about 40 miles north of Houston, TX


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*We're still in the $2.70s here in NYC.*


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> WOW! $1.91!?! What part of the country has gas that cheap? I saw it for $2.15 in Albuquerque today. that's the cheapest it's been here in a very long time.


I live in Columbus Ohio, and it's actually remained around the $1.90-$1.95 level since the election. It amazes me how much gas prices vary around the country!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We're at 2.19 this week. WOO HOO! More Kindle $$$$$


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> $1.98 here in NW Georgia.
> 
> Nemo


I am also in NW Georgia (Ringgold), and we were at $1.91 this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arlington VA, well, actually Seven Corners, technically Falls Church:

2.27 this morning, 2.25 this afternoon

ann


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

$2.17 at the local Safeway this afternoon which would be $2.07 after my 10 cent per gal discount!  Too bad I don't need gas right now.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

We just went under $2.00 here in the general Annapolis, MD area. 

Unfortunately, I think this is a lull in the storm: world competition for oil is going to heat up even more as China's and - even moreso - India's economies continue to surge ahead and their middle classes (well, at least in India!) grow, which means more people able to afford to buy more. And there, like here, a car is a major status symbol, not to mention expanding air travel, etc. (oh, and let's not forget the production of plastics, including all those bazillion bottles for drinks, which are almost all derived from petroleum).

Then toss in the Nano car - $2,500 (yes, that's right!) - becoming available in India to a middle class that in the next 5-10 years is projected to be as large as the entire population of the U.S. (about 300 million people), and we'll see gas prices go up again! D'oh!

And even if prices didn't go up again, why should we keep pumping billions of dollars a year into our tanks (and sending a lot of it overseas) and then just burning it up? We don't have to.

Bring on the electric cars and plug-in hybrids (and bikes for short trips)!!  

Okay, okay, I'll shut up already!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

2.05 in Winston-Salem, N.C.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike, I second you on the electric car.  Ever seen the documentary 'who killed the electric car'?  If not, you should.  It's awfully depressing.  
Although yesterday I saw $1.73, couldn't believe it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*We're at $2.55...the lowest it's been in a while )*


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I paid $2.16 for gas yesterday - $26 to fill my tank (was still 1/4 full)!!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I paid $2.19 yesterday in Billerica MA


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

$2.19 just outside Pittsburgh.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

The last time I bought gas it was $3.28 (late September). Today I saw it for $2.07. Hopefully it'll be under 2 bucks by the time I have to fill up again.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> The last time I bought gas it was $3.28 (late September). Today I saw it for $2.07. Hopefully it'll be under 2 bucks by the time I have to fill up again.


sheesh -- do you drive anywhere ever? I drive a Prius and I get great mileage but I still have to fill up every couple weeks.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 97 Ford Explorer that holds a lot of gas. My commute is 2 1/2 miles a day. If we have to go far we take the "good" car  (2008 Altima) (DW drives 50 miles a day).


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.98 in Albuquerque! I never thought I'd see it under two bucks again.

Linda


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping that the home heating fuel prices will follow the gasoline price decline. Around here, K1 is still a buck per gallon higher than regular unleaded gas.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

At my regular gas station, the sign said $2.19 but at the Irving down the street from my office it is $2.07. Guess I'll be filling up at the Irving! 

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

oddsoxx said:


> $1.98 in Albuquerque! I never thought I'd see it under two bucks again.
> 
> Linda


I remember telling Chris we'd never see it go under $3 again. Glad I was wrong!!

omg - NEVER thought I would say I am glad I was wrong about anything!! I like to be right!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I win the prize for the lowest so far.  I've gotten gas as low as $1.86 in the burbs NE of Dallas.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, cheap gasoline. The silver lining in the global recession.

Gas is below $2 a gallon here in the ATL.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got gas last night for $1.73 a gallon! Yes, that's a 7 not a 9 and it's not a typo. I filled my tank for $28.86. I couldn't believe it.

Just outside of Annapolis, MD. 

Everywhere else around here is about $1.90


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> I think I win the prize for the lowest so far. I've gotten gas as low as $1.86 in the burbs NE of Dallas.


It is the same around here in East Texas... prices are ranging from 1.86 to 2.17


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'm hoping that the home heating fuel prices will follow the gasoline price decline. Around here, K1 is still a buck per gallon higher than regular unleaded gas.


hmm, i'm wondering if fuel oil (and diesel, which is the same as K1) are going to stay higher now that we're hitting a demand increase period, and i don't think they make nearly as much of those grades of fuel as gasoline.

just FYI for anybody who's interested, we were really getting nailed on our heating bills (we have dual zone - gas downstairs and heat pump upstairs), mainly from the heat pump. then we got radiant panel heaters from http://www.eheat.com/ -- we put one in each bedroom, and two in our master bedroom (which is pretty big). we put them on timers to come on a bit before bedtime and go off a bit before we get up. then we shut off the heat pump - we don't run it at all in the winter now - and we've saved an average of about $400 per winter (our electric rate is $0.13 per kwh, fixed rate - all from wind).


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

$2.05 yesterday in Lafayette, LA


----------



## DebT (Nov 11, 2008)

here in the other Colorado (Western Slopes) its down to $1.73....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DebT said:


> here in the other Colorado (Western Slopes) its down to $1.73....


Best yet... I did see it at 1.79 today at the cheapo place with ancient pumps that goes out of business every few months. I drive a compact car, so I had the pleasure of filling my tank for under $20 today!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Friday it was $2.15 at the BP in S. Fla.  They've been consistently the cheapest and sometimes even cheaper than Sam's Club.  I expect by tomorrow it'll be down to $2.10.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

$2.07 this morning when I filled up In Alabama. I was able to fill up for $25 instead of $50.  WOO HOO!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

$2.19 was the cheapest I've seen it in Central California yesterday.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.77


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got gas last night for $1.73 a gallon! Yes, that's a 7 not a 9 and it's not a typo. I filled my tank for $28.86. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Just outside of Annapolis, MD.
> 
> Everywhere else around here is about $1.90


Wow, that's pretty close to where I am in Northern VA. Have to check prices when we go out tomorrow. We better take the car that needs gas the most!

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, that's pretty close to where I am in Northern VA. Have to check prices when we go out tomorrow. We better take the car that needs gas the most!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, Are you by Norfork or is it Norfolk Va?

Hubby is being called out there anytime in the next couple of weeks to work at the Navy Base on the coast. He will be welding on a Nuclear Submarine (don't know which one yet). He gets called over there every so often when they need a repair. He saw on the news last night it was really cold right now, we are in the high 70's low 80's so it will be a change for him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, I'm in northern VA, about 3-4 hours from Norfolk depending on traffic.

Yes it got down to 28 degrees here overnight, it should have been just a bit warmer there.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ding!! Ding!! Ding!!!  Gas hit $1.99 today...YIPEE!!  Now we have two reasons to P-A-R-T-Y~~ Save on gas; buy more books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

$2.05 this morning in S. Fla.  The decrease seems to be slowing down in our area.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*$2.49 at Exxon in NYC.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.97 this morning in Alabama.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I got gas for 1.94 in central florida today


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I filled up at my usual station yesterday for $2.12. That was in the morning. As I was driving home 8 hours later, the price was down to $2.09! I could have saved 45 cents...LOL.

The good news is that it cost me $29.00 to fill up. Back in the summer it was over $60 to do so.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I filled up at $1.99 yesterday.  Under $25 for a tank.  Yay!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.96 today, a penny less than yesterday. I can fill up for $25 now also, I think that means I have $25 for Kindle accessorizing, books, lights, etc.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got gas for 1.64.9  with a 5cent off for cash.  Southern Indiana


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The station down the street, which was $2.07 on Saturday, is $1.96 today. That's the first one I've seen under $2 here in Greater Portland.

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

1.93 a gallon today cost me $35.00 to fill up my Durango. I'm in Central Florida.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Down another penny from this morning, 1.97 to 1.96. I'll top off in the morning because it will go up on Friday for the weekend.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

th-thump, th-thump, th-thump...my heart beats...whew!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.69 here in OH yesterday!!  Every time I fill up it seems it's less and less.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Driving by my "usual" station it is down to $2.04 (I paid $2.12 just the other day). The station across the street was $1.99.

On the radio this morning, they said that gas prices are down $1/gallon from this time last year.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

It was $2.04 yesterday at one of the gas stations I pass on my way to work, and that's not typically the cheapest in town.  I can't wait to see something with a 1 in front!  Of course, now that the prices are so low I've not had to fill up in a few weeks, during the summer was an entirely different matter.  I don't even want to think about how much $$ I put in my tank this year.

I just hope the prices stay reasonable.  I honestly never thought I'd see gas for under $3 again.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 8, 2008)

Filled up tank for $22.00. Beats The $38.00 a few months ago. Gas is $1.99 here in Utah.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Filled up tank for $22.00. Beats The $38.00 a few months ago. Gas is $1.99 here in Utah.


$16.00 for Kindle things.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

TODAY:  $1.89 Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

1.92, 4 cents down from yesterday.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Still holding at $2.49 in NYC *


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen a number of stations at $1.99, including my usual one.

L


----------



## EnginerdLisa (Nov 23, 2008)

1.56 here in southern indiana


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep  1.56  noticed that on way home from church this morning.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Waukegan, today I paid $1.76. I filled my tank for just about $22.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hubby paid $1.79 yesterday near Potomac Mills -- Dale City VA.  Up here the Navy gas station was at $2.02 but the one nearest us at Seven Corners was $1.97

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

1.88 this morning in Alabama.   Loving it, less $ for gas more Kindle $$$.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Hubby paid $1.79 yesterday near Potomac Mills -- Dale City VA. Up here the Navy gas station was at $2.02 but the one nearest us at Seven Corners was $1.97
> 
> Ann


I grew up within bike riding distance of Seven Corners...

Filled my wife's car on Saturday for $1.89 (ten cents cheaper than Friday  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We're in Arlington just inside of Seven Corners.  The Chevron is the cheapest place around without driving too far, though there are a couple of pretty low stations down on Rte 7 toward Bailey's Crossroads too.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This morning my usual station was $1.94/gal. I decided to go to the one down the street from my office instead and I am glad I did: $1.67/gal! I filled up for $22.50. I can't remember the last time that happened.

We saw a station yesterday with $1.60/gal and lines out into the road. They even made it onto the evening news last night.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This morning my usual station was $1.94/gal. I decided to go to the one down the street from my office instead and I am glad I did: $1.67/gal! I filled up for $22.50. I can't remember the last time that happened.


I filled up for $21 and change the other day. It was a moment.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't it great to be able to fill up for half of what it cost a couple of months ago. I'm loving it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Isn't it great to be able to fill up for half of what it cost a couple of months ago. I'm loving it!


For me, it's a third. I actually paid $64 at the height of the prices back in the summer. $4.19/gal as I recall.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This morning my usual station was $1.94/gal. I decided to go to the one down the street from my office instead and I am glad I did: $1.67/gal! I filled up for $22.50. I can't remember the last time that happened.
> 
> We saw a station yesterday with $1.60/gal and lines out into the road. They even made it onto the evening news last night.
> 
> L


Wow, you saved almost $5, that's at least one Kindlebook!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, you saved almost $5, that's at least one Kindlebook!


Yes! Now the question is...which one? Runs off to check my stash of samples...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am glad I filled up yesterday because that exact same station has regular at $1.77/gal today. 10 cent/gallon increase in 24 hours.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to fill up this afternoon. $1.72 per gal.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Prices seem to have leveled off in my area.  $1.83 to $1.93.  As long as it stays below $2, I'm happy.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

$1.59/gal here yesterday.  I just about wept at being able to fill my vehicle for less than $40.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo...gas finally dropped to $2.25 though in Manhattan it's still hovering around $3.*


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

The recent drop in gas prices was all my doing. With gas prices at an all time high, my wife and I decided to purchase a second car and made sure that we got something properly economical and gas efficient. So we purchased a Honda Fit which, with the way we drive, gets >40 mpg.

Naturally, gas prices plummeted shortly thereafter. You're all welcome.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Boy, I feel sorry for y'all!  Filled up last night at $1.39 here in Roanoke.  I'm feeling smug now 

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks MikeD, that was a very kind and generous thing to do.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I filled up for $21.00 this morning, $4 less than last week.  

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Thanks MikeD, that was a very kind and generous thing to do.


Not to mention that buying a car was also good for the economy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MikeD said:


> The recent drop in gas prices was all my doing. With gas prices at an all time high, my wife and I decided to purchase a second car and made sure that we got something properly economical and gas efficient. So we purchased a Honda Fit which, with the way we drive, gets >40 mpg.
> 
> Naturally, gas prices plummeted shortly thereafter. You're all welcome.


The sacrifices some people make for the greater good just astound me. You probably wash and wax your car regularly during a drought to make it rain. Blessings.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> ...You probably wash and wax your car regularly during a drought to make it rain....


Ah. You've heard about me, I see....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

$1.64 I saw today near Annapolis, MD...


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gas today in north central Missouri was $1.59.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

$1.75 today. YaaaaaaaHoooooooooooo!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My car uses premium and for the first time since I have owned my car (December 2004) I can buy premium unleaded for under $2.00 a gallon! $1.95 for premium, $1.65 for regular unleaded!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The price of gas coming down is a nice Holiday gift.  I feel for the young kids who only work part time while going to school.  Tough for them to date, go to school and maintain a car.  I try to help my son but he gets mad when I do...so I wait 'til he's sleeping and sneak off with his car and gas it up.  He hits the roof the next day.  My new one is...I crumple up a 20 and mix it in with the laundry in his room.  When he cleans up; he finds it and thinks he found gold.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

1.68 today in AL. It keeps dropping and I hope it continues.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> The price of gas coming down is a nice Holiday gift. I feel for the young kids who only work part time while going to school. Tough for them to date, go to school and maintain a car. I try to help my son but he gets mad when I do...so I wait 'til he's sleeping and sneak off with his car and gas it up. He hits the roof the next day. My new one is...I crumple up a 20 and mix it in with the laundry in his room. When he cleans up; he finds it and thinks he found gold.


I love that idea!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Today I saw $1.519.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I found premium unleaded for 1.85 on my way to Houston. I wish I had a way to stock up for the summer... we use quite a bit at the lake with the boat and 2 wave runners!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We've dropped to $1.64 in Alabama.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gas is been 1.59 here in North Missouri all week. I fill uped today for 18 dollars.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband just read in the paper that the cheapest gas in the country is $1.29/gal in Neelyville, Missouri. The national average is $1.77.

L


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I've seen $1.52 in a couple spots here in north metro Atlanta area. 

Nemo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yesterday, my "usual" station (which is becoming less usual) had gas for $1.74. Again, I went to the place down the street from my office and found $1.61. Filled up for $21. I can't remember the last time it was that cheap.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw $1.57 in Falls Church, VA on my way to the eye doctor yesterday. . .I also saw $1.89.  It boggles my mind how much the price can vary station to station around here.  I've sometimes seen a 10¢ difference per gallon in stations right across the street from each other!

Ann


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I am loving the break on the prices of gas, I fear that it wont last for long  I cringe every time I hear the words "OPEC" and "Reducing Production" I am hoping the lower prices last at least till February <crossing fingers>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember it's not just "supply" but also "demand".  People aren't driving as much; there was an article in the Washington Post the other day about how ridership on our local Metro system, as well as other Mass Transit systems around the country, is way up. . . . .both a good and bad thing. . . . .

Ann


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in NW Ga., gas is between $1.42 and $1.47.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

$1.39 near my house in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. I filled up my minivan for $23! Just a few months ago it was costing me $70. My husband drives a pickup truck about 80-100 miles every day so we are saving a few hundred dollars a month in gas!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We are down to 1.45 in Alabama.  

Linda


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The cheapest I've seen it here in the SF Bay Area is $1.79, though it's between $1.83 and $1.99 in my town.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

In Atlanta it is between 1.59 and 1.69!

And is it just me or does cheaper gas last longer too? Yesterday was the first time I needed gas since Thanksgiving!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Octochick said:


> In Atlanta it is between 1.59 and 1.69!
> 
> And is it just me or does cheaper gas last longer too? Yesterday was the first time I needed gas since Thanksgiving!


I'm sure glad you said that. I thought I was imagining things, since I frequently do. I think it's a matter of wanting to use up my gas so I can buy more at a lower price, so it seems to take longer to get to E.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw it went up more than 20 cents today from last time I looked.... $1.69 now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheaper gas lasting longer: not sure if that's the case or not, could be.  I do know that in the winter they have additives, or maybe it's the summer...anyway, there is a difference in summer and winter gas.  At least, that's what my boyfriend, who worked in the industry for years, tells me.  I guess maybe I should have listened better.  So maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I filled up before heading on a work road trip at $1.44 - on the way back 8 hours later at the same gas station it was $1.79.  Woah!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh!!  That was my 250th post!
I was proud for a second until I realized how much time I've spent on here.....4 days 3 hours and 3 minutes.  I almost wish that wasn't up there, that's depressing!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I live in NW Ga, but had to drive to a jobsite in Gwinnett county, about 40 miles east. Filled up for $1.39 a gallon over there. It's fifteen cents more in Woodstock! What's up with that? 

Yes. Cheaper gas does seem to last longer...

Nemo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Driving into Portland today, there was one gas station with gas for $1.99/gal and then another one, probably 100 yards further down the street, where it was $1.74. I guess the first one doesn't really want to sell gas!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hubby and I just went out to lunch and it is 1.47 here in Alabama. Loving that!

Linda


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I mentioned this a month or two ago. I use a sidebar gadget to keep track of the gas prices in my area. I usually get up in the morning and just turn on my laptop to have video conversations with my dad on Skype. As soon as I turn on my profile, there on my gadget bar are the lowest, average, and highest gas pricest in the area. So instead of looking at the prices as the many stations I pass along my way to school I just look it up. The gadget is update automatically through its connection to the MSN auto site and changes everyday. Clicking on the price lists the location of the station. this is what it looks like









This is the link to download it: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=edc14bc5-72f5-4e0d-b761-5a765408f67b&bt=1&pl=1

Current lowest price in my side of town is: 1.69

PS: I think the windows gadget bar is only for vista


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

gas $4+ per gallon,  it got above $5 and I have never seen below $3.86 in past 7 years. when the ice goes away i am back to bicycles. which reminds me I need a dry bag for my kindle.

I thought you guys should compair the costs we pay in AK.
Sylvia


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, sylvia, that really sucks. I guess that is the disadvantage of living where the raw oil comes from, with no refineries.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

sylvia said:


> gas $4+ per gallon, it got above $5 and I have never seen below $3.86 in past 7 years. when the ice goes away i am back to bicycles. which reminds me I need a dry bag for my kindle.
> 
> I thought you guys should compair the costs we pay in AK.
> Sylvia


YIKES! That's incredible!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

$1.44 in Wichita.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sylvia said:


> gas $4+ per gallon, it got above $5 and I have never seen below $3.86 in past 7 years. when the ice goes away i am back to bicycles. which reminds me I need a dry bag for my kindle.
> 
> I thought you guys should compair the costs we pay in AK.
> Sylvia


*Holy cow Batman...I won't complain about NYC prices 

Finally...it's been the lowest I can remember in 7 years....$2.03 the other day )*


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I probly should point out that the longest paved road here is 10 miles. lots of dirt roads and no roads to else where. meaning to leave town it is by plane or boat. fuel cost effects everything. 

technology really changed this town with internet. I have the only kindle in town
sylvia


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I probly should point out that the longest paved road here is 10 miles. lots of dirt roads and no roads to else where. meaning to leave town it is by plane or boat. fuel cost effects everything.
> 
> technology really changed this town with internet. I have the only kindle in town
> sylvia


*You're on the cutting edge Sylvia *


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

$1.68 ish in the suburbs of Boston.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It appears that the prices in NE Texas have levelled out... I haven't seen any reductions in the past 2 weeks. The low end is around 1.44 for regular up to $1.83 for premium.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two months since anyone has posted in this thread....

Today I saw gas at $2.05/gal. First time I have seen it over $2 in many months. My "usual" station, where I filled up on Tuesday, is at $1.99.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

We were in the 1.40's about 6 weeks ago and this morning it is 1.75.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Same here on Staten Island...it's going back up from $1.85 to $2.09 *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Same here on Staten Island...it's going back up from $1.85 to $2.09 *


Those are the same prices I noticed this morning on the way to my mom's.


----------

